# Using R-Wear designs for decals in Cut Studio



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

i hope this question is not a duplicate - i searched the archives, but didn't find anything about this...

I use R-Wear Studio to create my rhinestone template designs for shirts, etc. Now that I have Cut Studio for my GX 24 cutter, I'm having trouble getting my already created R-Wear rhinestone designs into Cut Studio to create the contour cut I need in the Xpel material to make decals!

Since I also have Corel x4, I tried to save the R-Wear design to the clipboard and import it into Corel to save as a bitmap.... then take that bitmap image into cut studio to outline and create the contour of the design...Corel just shows an image of the individual circle shapes in the design - not the entire design's outline that I need.

OR I also have WinPCSign - couldn't get the bitmap image outline to import correctly for an outline there either 

I'm sure this is do-able with one of these software packages - I don't want to have to re-create all my designs in another software package to make decals... just can't seem to get the R-Wear design outlining and contour cutting piece to work out 

Thanks in advance...any advice and suggestion will be MOST appreciated!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am curious as to why you are doing the bitmap conversion?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Rwear works directly with the GX24 and rwear looks like Cutstudio with a plus - as asked earlier - you are adding problems to your process.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do not have your software. I am sure that your software will work similarly. Once I have the rhinestone design how I want it, I select all and group it. I then do the contour. It puts a line around the design. That is the cut line for the decal material. I do all of this in wireframe view.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are going to do it directly in corel then you can use the blend tool and assign the stones to a path.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

thank you both for the replies... here's where I have a conflict.

I'm using my completed rhinestone design from R-Wear with the native r-wear .rst extension. Now when I try to open or import that same .rst file into Cut Studio to contour cut it... I get an error message - "filename.rst has a bad format"... so I tried exporting the file from R-Wear as a .bmp - Cut studio doesn't have a problem opening .bmp files, but I can't get it to do anything - the file just shows up as all the individual stone circles.

I posted in another thread that r-wear crashes every time i try to export .bmp files - even after a complete re-install of the program, so I'm stuck finding a work around.

that's why i was going the .bmp route to get the design into cut studio from r-wear...

sounds crazy doesn't it???


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Donna it does sound crazy for in rwear - I select my GX 24 as my cutter and do not need to even open cutstudio. You need to set up your Rwear properly and stop driving yourself crazy. I just opened my Rwear and on the File menu item select output device setup - in there select you vinyl cutter as the GX24 and select your printer as the GX24. That should solve your problem - now when you go to cut - it will use your 24 instead of the 5 other steps you were doing.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, I gave that a try, but when I try to send the Rwear design directly to the GX using print or cutting, it still tries to cut all the circles - as if for a template...not an outline or contour of the design. 

so following your idea I tried just a copy/paste - now i can get it to cut the "contour" of my design from R Wear by selecting the entire design and copy it... then go to cut studio and paste it. then i can get the offset to work, so i can outline the design. right now it's the only thing that works... I tested it on some 'scrap' material so as not to ruin a good piece of xpel 

thank you SO MUCH! I hope I can get a good cut on the real material!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I did not know you were trying to cut a contour - yes Rwear will do the circles. I think if you think it through you will get it. I also think you will need to use registration marks. In that way you send the job first through rwear for the stoning and then next through cut studio for the outline. It might all can be done from Rwear but I would need to see it to plot it out. I am traveling so cant be of more help so hopefully I moved you closer to your end goal. I will be monitoring your progress if you keep posting it.


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

idonaldson said:


> I did not know you were trying to cut a contour - yes Rwear will do the circles. I think if you think it through you will get it. I also think you will need to use registration marks. In that way you send the job first through rwear for the stoning and then next through cut studio for the outline. It might all can be done from Rwear but I would need to see it to plot it out. I am traveling so cant be of more help so hopefully I moved you closer to your end goal. I will be monitoring your progress if you keep posting it.


Thank you so much for your insight - you were definitely on the right track - i'm still learning all that these software packages are able to do - it really helps hearing from someone who has had similar issues - I do appreciate your help  

will post something here if I finally figure out a process that works between these 2 roland packages...so hopefully someone else will also benefit from all this experimentation!!

BTW - oddly enough I didn't find anything on the roland user forum on this...??? i may try to call someone to see if there is some assistance there, but it's very hard to reach anyone these days by phone


----------

